# Advice on auto GPS models



## joangolfing (Jun 27, 2007)

I have the Garmin Nuvi 40 GPS. Are the new Garmin Drive Smarts (or others) an improvement over my model enough to purchase a new one?


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

I've not used a new one. But in my experience, unless a new/different model has features which you actually want or need, don't waste the money on an upgrade. It won't be "better", it may just have different features.

I still have my original Garmin (don't know the model #), but it's at least 10 years old. And aside from the small screen, it still works perfectly fine. I have a newer model which I bought for trips and such, it has a larger screen, but the only new feature which it has that I use, is the voice commands.


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

As long as updates are lifetime, a good reason to keep. In my sports car, which doesn't go more than 75 miles from home, I have an old Tom-Tom (free lifetime updates) with a vent mount which I prefer since I just have to slide the unit in. My built in one on the "family" car has all the bells and whistles, but upgrades cost $135 after discounts. I don't update so particularly on dirt roads, I might meet an impasse.


----------



## joangolfing (Jun 27, 2007)

Thanks Corday and Jim. I like your advice and will keep using my Garmin Nuvi 40 GPS. I still get free updates and won't need any new bells and whistles. I just wanted to check on anything that I might be missing by keeping what I have. Great advice as always.


----------

